# Only one dog on certain sites in Europe?



## muddibootz (Feb 1, 2007)

We've been abroad many times with our old dog and never had any problems at any of the sites we've visited. 
However, we now have two dogs and looking on the 2011 ACSI DVD and in the camping card book, it appears that some of the sites we've visited before, particularly in Switzerland only allow one dog. 
This is the entry

Dog(s) in low season (on lead), number: 1*

I've looked on several of the sites' own websites and can see no reference to this but it does seem particularly common in certain areas (e.g. Bernese Oberland). I've even emailed one of our favourite sites and they replied that we could bring as many dogs as we liked. 
I'm sure that there is some significance to the entries in the ACSI guides but I'm not sure I'm reading it right.
Does anyone have any experience of sites in these guides that appear to only allow one dog? or understand what this is really indicating?

Thanks

Martin[hr:a7e95829e8]


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hi Martin

I'll reply to bump this post up a bit.

I assume Camping Jungfrau's ok with 2 mutts?

I wonder if the single dog reference with ASCI could relate to the camping card aspect, i.e. the 15 Euro rate includes one dog, but any more are chargeable? Just a thought.

Paul


----------



## muddibootz (Feb 1, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> I'll reply to bump this post up a bit.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Thanks. You probably guessed it was Camping Jungfrau that I emailed. They said we could bring as many dogs as we wanted. The ACSI software said they only took one dog but they don't accept camping card for discounts.

It's puzzling.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dogs V kids.


Dogs win every time :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We travelled through France, Belgium to Luxemberg last April with 2 dogs, no problem, at some sites we only had to pay for one.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

We were worried when we first set off abroad because of our 2 GSD's. Never even battered an eyelid on all the sites we visited, most only charging for one pooch


----------

